# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] Ανταλλάσσω κατσικούλα 4 μηνών

## zweet

οπως γραφω ανταλλασω κατσικουλα 4 μηνων , με κοτες + κοκκορες ή αλλα πτηνα για αβγα.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

:Sign0006:  :Anim 37:  :Anim 37: Βάλε μας και μια φωτογραφία να τη δούμε.Αγαπάω κατσικούλες.Πολλά like

----------


## vikitaspaw

Αγαπαω κ γω κατσικουλες κ προβατακια!! Μακαρι να χα χωρο να παιρνα 100 οχι μονο μια!!

----------


## zweet

βιβτεακι  :Happy: 
 η Πέπη παιζει με την κοτα!



που να δειτε να παιζει και με το σκυλακι και να τρεχουν γυρω γυρω!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ειναι κανονικη κατσικουλα ή μινι?

----------


## zweet

κανονικη κατσικουλα ειναι απλα ειναι μικρη ακομα, ειναι 3-4 μηνων.

----------


## vikitaspaw

καλα δεν υπαρχει η Πεπη! Απλα τα σπαει!

----------


## Ryu

οι γονεις μου παντα ηθελαν μια κατσικα,γιατι εχουν μεγαλωσει με τετοια ζωα,αλλα δεν τους αφηνω να παρουν!κατσικα σημαινει κατσικακια κ κατσικακια σημαινει σφαξιμο,δεν θα ανεχομουν ποτε κατι τετοιο...αν τελικα την δωσεις φροντισε να συγουρευτεις οτι την θελουν για ''ζωη''.

----------


## andreas142

γειά! με πόσες κότες και κοκκόρια ανταλλάσεις την γίδα σου?

----------


## zweet

αναλογα για τι κοτες μιλαμε?τι ρατσα, αν ειναι κλωσσες η ποσο χρονων ειναι.θα ηθελα και ενα κοκκορι η αληθεια ειναι. σε ποια περιοχη εισαι?

----------


## zweet

καλησπερα! τελικα μας εφεραν αλλη μια κατσικουλα η οποια ειναι πολυ ηλικιωμενη βεβαια , ομως αποφασισα να τις κρατησουμε και τις 2.
οποτε μπορει να κλεισει η αγγελεια

----------

